# Monitor all incoming connection types?



## vikingshelmut (Feb 16, 2004)

I am curious to find if there are any tools out there that will provide visual notification when somebody tries to connect to my machine over any protocol.  For example, I want to find out if somebody is trying to ssh into my machine, or trying to connect to timbuktu, or file sharing.  I realize that you can open the system log and see when somebody is trying to connect to say ssh, but I would like to have a window pop up with the port type (ssh, afp, http, etc) and the requesting IP.  I don't really want to block these incoming connections, I just want it more obvious when somebody is trying to connect.  I have heard people refer to Little Snitch, which is a great program BTW, but it does not monitor incoming connections, only outgoing connections.

Any ideas?


----------



## bobw (Feb 16, 2004)

http://www.versiontracker.com/dyn/moreinfo/macosx/9809

Go through the programs here and see if there's anything you can use;

http://www.versiontracker.com/php/s...tion=search&str=monitor&plt[]=macosx&x=13&y=8


----------



## vikingshelmut (Feb 17, 2004)

Well, the only thing I found that might work is HenWen, which is a Mac OS X GUI for Snort.  The only problem is it is so complicated I don't know how to do what I want with it.  Anybody have any experience?


----------



## michaelsanford (Feb 19, 2004)

Hey that's kind of a neat idea for a program actually. Windows users have had this kind of thing for ages, but then again, they've needed it 

It would be really easy to do if you happen to run all your services through xinetd, but we're not that lucky unfortunately.


----------



## octane (Feb 19, 2004)

vikingshelmut said:
			
		

> I am curious to find if there are any tools out there that will provide visual notification when somebody tries to connect to my machine over any protocol...



Well, while you're looking through the internet for something to fit the bill, can't you just use Console and paw over the log files? That's what I do...


----------



## cory1848 (Feb 19, 2004)

If I remember correctly OS9 file sharing was able to monitor all incoming connections and would list who it was....I too, would like to know how this is done in OSX


----------



## octane (Feb 19, 2004)

Yeah, OS 9 would also list connected users. Where did that feature go?..


----------



## WeeZer51402 (Feb 20, 2004)

you could always use 'who -uH' to see whos logged in and if youwnat to kick them off kill there PID


----------

